# Zweiter PC als Streaming PC - OBS/Twitch (Need Help)



## Wildeuschi (4. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen....

Folgendes, ich habe einen recht guten Gaming PC, mit dem ich auch sehr zufrieden bin, selbst das Spielen und Streamen geht eigentlich sehr gut. 
Jedoch will ich eine bessere Lösung. Da hier noch ein i7 2700k inc. Board und 16 GB Ram rum fliegt, habe ich mir gedacht, ich könnte ihn als reinen Streaming PC benutzen, oder ?

Nun zu meinem Problem, ich habe NULL Plan wie ich das bewerkstelligen soll.

Aber hier erstmal die Hardware von meinem Gaming PC : 

CPU: i7-4770k
GPU/SLI: 2x 4GB Gainward GeForce GTX 770 Phantom
Motherboard: Asus Maximus VI Hero
PSU: 750 Watt be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 Modular 80+ Gold
SSD: 128/250/250/500 GB Samsung 840 EVO
HDD: 4000GB WD Green WD40EZRX 64MB
Ram: 16GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600
Tower: Corsair Obsidian Series 900D
Monitore: 2x Asus VE Serie VE248H 1x Asus VS Serie VS278Q
Keyboard: Steelseries Apex USB
Mouse: CM Storm Sentinel Advance II
Headset: SteelSeries Siberia v2 USB 7.1

Hier mal ein Link zu meinem Stream Twitch

Wenn ich Spiele wie War Thunder alles auf Ultra stream in 720p in sehr guter Quali (wie meine Followers meinen) ist das kein Problem. 
Jedoch BF4 z.B. da muss ich dann die stream Quali bissel runter schrauben, was blöd ist. Ich bin zwar nicht reich, 
aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, die eine oder andere Muck locker zu machen, um einen Streaming PC (i7 2700k) betreiben zu könnnen.

Und nun hoffe ich auf Euch, was muss ich machen/haben um einen streaming PC zu betreiben und wie schaut das aus, brauch der Streaming PC eine dicke Grafikkarte ? 
Und was mir SEHR wichtig wäre, an meinem Gaming PC habe ich 3 Monitore, auf dem 27" zocke ich und die links/rechts 24" brauche ich zum arbeiten, daran soll sich nichts ändern (ich hoffe, dass geht) !!!

Anbei, auf meinem stream Link findet ihr auch ein nettes Bild zu meiner kleinen aber feinen CommandoZentrale. ^^

Habe eine 150er Leitung von UM... Upload ist mehr als ausreichend...

Ps. Was die Einstellungen bei OBS angeht, da habe ich schon Plan von, ich habe aber keine Vorstellung, wie das mit dem Streaming PC geht oder was man braucht...

*Nachtrag : In einem anderem Forum wurde mir eine Capture Karte empfohlen. Was wohl gut ist und ich darauf diese Antwort gab mit meinen Fragen, jedoch bleibt eine Antwort leider aus. Nun hoffe ich, dass man mir hier weiter helfen kann... *

ok, soweit so gut, dann werde ich mir die (Videoschnittkarte Live Gamer HD - PCI Express (C985)) für 149 Euro holen.

Nun hätte ich da noch die ein oder andere Frage, wenn ich nun den Rechner nehme mit dem i7 2700k (16GB Ram) und dort die Capture Karte einbaue, brauche ich keine extra Grafikkarte einbauen oder, ich kann ja den Monitor Ausgang des Mainboards nutzen und da eine Monitor ran hauen, die i7 2700k hat ja nee GPU mit drin ? Habe da so nen gedanken, den Stream Rechner einen der 24" mit nutzen zu lassen, so kann ich ja am Monitor umstellen, welches Bild ich sehen will, den Stream Rechner oder Gaming Rechner, sollte gehen oder ?

Nun eine weitere, wie ich finde sehr wichtige frage, ich habe an meinem Gamer PC ja 3 Monitore dran und SLI, ich habe alle 3 Monitore an der oberen Grafikkarte angeschlosssen, den 27" am HDMI und die 2 24" an den beiden DVI und funzt auch alles Super. Doch wo haue ich nun die Capture Karte dran ? Kann ein HDMI 1x2 Splitter Verteiler Full-HD 1 IN 2 OUT für 3D 1080P HDTV PC helfen, dass ich den da einbringe wo nun der 27" dran hängt also HDMI und der Splitter beide Signale gleichzeitig weiter leitet, also an den 27" und an die Capture Karte oder wie mache ich das dann ?

mfg


----------



## hicksel (7. August 2014)

Hi,

erstmal als Vorwort: Deine ausführlichen Informationen sind wesentlich hilfreicher als das, was man normalerweise von Hilfesuchenden in einem Forum liest,doch sind sie wahrscheinlich auch wegen ihrer Komplexität der Grund, wieso dir noch niemand geantwortet hat.Es gibt mehrere Ansätze von denen du einen(eine Capturecard) schon genannt hast jedoch werde ich noch einen kostengünstigeren nennen.

VORSCHLAG 1/2:

Nutze die in deinem PC integrierten Hardware Videotranscoder von Intel.OBS unterstützt dabei Intels Quicksync,was ein in die iGPU(wenn sie aktiviert ist und die Treiber installiert sind) integrierter Hardware-Encoder für MPEG4/2 ist  der mit Sandy-Bridge eingeführt wurde(-->selbst dein älterer 2700K hat dieses Feature auch schon jedoch hat Intel es mit Ivy-Bridge und Haswell weiter in Sachen Performance und Qualität verbessert).

Nutze die in deinem PC integrierten Hardware Videodecoder von Nvidia.OBS unterstützt NVEnc(aka der Chip für Shadowplay der ab GTX 6xx verbaut ist) der ja durch den extrem geringen FPS-Hunger durch Nvidia als DAS große Feature beworben wurde(obwohl AMD das mit ihrem VCE auch hat).


Beides lässt sich sehr leicht in OBS einrichten(siehe Screenshot) und ich rate dir BEVOR DU IRGENDETWAS KAUFST PROBIER DIESE LÖSUNG AUS!

Vorschlag 2:

Eine Capturecard wie die AVerMedia C985 ist die Lösung für die Leute die eine Videoquelle in diesem Fall ein HDMI Signal durch die Capturecard durchschleifen und dabei aufnehmen wollen.Dies Funktioniert so,dass die Karte einen HDMI Input(daran wird die Videoquelle wie eine GPU oder Konsole angeschlossen) und einen HDMI Output(daran wird optional ein Anzeigegerät wie ein Monitor angeschlossen) besitzt.Das bedeutet du brauchst KEINEN HDMI Splitter.


Diese Lösung ist nur dann Empfehlenswert wenn folgendes Zutrifft:
-Man will von einer Quelle Aufnehmen die keine eigene Aufnahmefunktion bietet(Konsolen)
-Man will die Performance eines Videoausgabesystems(Gaming-PC)der keine Hardware beschleunigte Videokodierung unterstützt nicht beeinträchtigen(Limit auf 1080@60FPS),da die Capturecard nur das Signal weiterleitet und währenddessen mit integriertem Hardwareencoder den Videostream auf dem Aufnahmesystem speichert.

FAZIT:

Wie du wahrscheinlich schon bemerkt hast setzten alle 2(/3) Lösungen auf Hardwareencoder da diese bei komplexen Aufgaben wie der Videoverarbeitung wesentlich Effizienter arbeiten als eine vergleichbare CPU.Mein persönlicher Ratschlag ist deshalb entweder die Lösung von Intel oder Nvidia zu nutzen,da diese beispielsweise auch die Möglichkeit bieten höhere Auflösungen als 1920*1080@60FPS zu verarbeiten(beispielsweise Multi-Monitor Auflösungen wie BF 4@5760*1080) und du einen absoluten High End PC besitzt der definitiv den Verlust von 1-5 FPS wieder wett macht und auch die Kosteneinsparung bei einem bereits schon so teuren System nur Vorteilhaft sein können.

Falls noch weitere Fragen offen sind kannst du auch gerne noch deine Fragestellung erweitern.
mfg


----------



## Wildeuschi (7. August 2014)

Hallo, mein guter Hicksel, erstmal Danke für deine Antwort.

Zu Punkt 1, ja das habe ich alles getestet und wie schon gesagt, selbst bei meinem nicht ganz so schlechtem System, bekomme ich einfach Probleme, ob im Game FPS oder im Stream selbst. Es kommt halt auf den Anspruch an und ich möchte halt einen guten Stream und möchte keinen Spagat machen müssen.

Ich habe mich nun dazu entlschlossen und mir folgendest gekauft, Teils schon verbaut, teils warte ich noch auf den Postman ^^

Streaming PC:

CPU: i7-2700k
Ram: 16GB
SSD: 128 GB Samsung 840 EVO
HDD: 1000GB WD Green WD10EZRX 64MB
Tower: Cooler Master N400
Peripherie: HDMI 1x2 Splitter Verteiler Full-HD
Peripherie: Live Gamer HD - PCI Express (C985)

Ob das dann am Ende so funzt wie ich mir das vorstelle, bleibt ab zu warten. Der Gedanke ist, dass ich den Streamer PC über die Capture Karte an den HDMI der oberen Grafikkarte ranhaue und den 27" an den selben HDMI über den Splitter Verteiler. Und die Capture Karte nur dafür nutze, um das Signal der Grafikarte auf den Streaming PC zu bekommen und dann die Capture Karte als Quelle nehmen kann im OBS und der i7 2700k dann seinen Job machen kann. !? Die einzige Frage die sich mir dann noch stellt ist, wird der Komplette Ton meines Gaming PC, nun auch mit durch geschliffen, was ich hoffe, Game Sound und Headset ?! Wenn nicht, muss ich mir da noch was ein fallen lassen....

PS. Da ich auch eine PS3/PS4/XB1 mein eigen nenne, kommt mir die Kapture Karte so oder so entgegen, sollte ich diese auch mal Streamen wollen...

mfg


----------



## ich111 (7. August 2014)

Ein zweiter PC ist bei der Capture Card rausgeschmissenes Geld


----------



## Wildeuschi (7. August 2014)

ich111 schrieb:


> Ein zweiter PC ist bei der Capture Card rausgeschmissenes Geld



Na das ist ja mal eine tolle Antwort, sagt mal so gar nichts aus oder...... Erklärt aber, wie man auf 8.674 Beiträge kommt....

mfg


----------



## ich111 (7. August 2014)

Mit der Capture Card hat die CPU praktisch nichts mehr zu tun.


----------



## Wildeuschi (7. August 2014)

ich111 schrieb:


> Mit der Capture Card hat die CPU praktisch nichts mehr zu tun.



Sorry, aber Du hast so gut wie nichts gelesen was oben steht, wäre nett Du würdest wo anders Spammen, Danke....

mfg


----------



## mister_x_1979 (7. August 2014)

Zweit PC hat den Vorteil das der Gameing PC sich voll auf das Spiel konzentrieren kann und man volle quali bei den Einstellungen fahren kann ! Lostaiming z.B. bei YouTube macht das auch so sieht man in seinen Setup-Video !!


----------



## hicksel (7. August 2014)

Hi,

Die frage die sich mir bei deinem Aufbau noch stellt ist,wieso du für dein Setup einen Splitter brauchst?Dieser ist dann sinnvoll wenn man den HDCP Kopierschutz umgehen will,jedoch wurde auf der Playstation 4 schon ein entsprechender Patch verbreitet der HDCP deaktivierbar macht und auf der Xbox One ist diese Funktion nur bei der Videowiedergabe aktiviert.

Aufbau mit Splitter:
Gaming PC HDMI Output-->Splitter-->Capturecard HDMI Input
Gaming PC HDMI Output-->Splitter-->Monitor

Aufbau ohne Splitter:
Gaming PC HDMI Output-->Capturecard HDMI Input-->Capturecard HDMI Output-->Monitor

Deshalb sehe ich durch den Splitter keinen Zugewinn.(Die obere Darstellung soll veranschaulichen,dass das Signal erst am Splitter verdoppelt wird da die Forensoftware anscheinend Leerzeichen als Platzhalter ignoriert.)
In Sachen Audio hast du zwei Optionen:

3,5" Klinkenstecker   PC Soundkarte/USB-Soundkarte-->Capturecard Input-->Capturecard Output-->Headset
HDMI Audio             Gaming PC HDMI Output-->Capturecard HDMI Input-->Capturecard HDMI Output-->Monitor HDMI Input-->Monitor 3,5" Klinkenstecker-->Headset 3,5" Klinkenstecker

Ich rate dir zur 3,5" Klinkenstecker Kombination da bei der Lösung das Signal wahrscheinlich besser ist, da der Digital/Analog Wandler im Monitor(von digitalem HDMI Input auf 3,5" Klinkenstecker Output) wahrscheinlich nicht sehr hochwertig ist.


----------



## Wildeuschi (7. August 2014)

Hi, den Splitter brauche ich, da ich ja SLI habe, aber SLI nicht bei jedem Spiel zu 100% funzt ohne Grafik Fehler, wie z.b. bei The Crew (beta.), da ist der Fehler , dass wenn man in die Sonne geschaut hat, dass alles nur Rot vermatscht angezeigt wurde. Also musste ich SLI abschalten und mit einer Grafikkarte zocken und streamen, was auch noch sehr gut ging auf Ultra Settings und gutem 720p  Stream.

Nun aber zurück zum Spitter, den brauche ich, da ich an der oberen Grafikkarte (alle an der oberen, damit kein Monitor ausfällt, wenn kein SLI geht) 3 Monitore angeschlossen habe (zu sehen auf dem Link von meinem Stream), den Game Monitor 27" am HDMI und die 2 24" links/rechts an den beiden DVI, was auch super funzt. Da ich ja nun auch die Capture Karte an den HDMI ran hauen will/muss und auch ein Bild weiterhin auf meinem Gaming Monitor haben will, muss ich ja den Splitter ran hauen. Weil ich ja auf keinen meiner Monitore verzichten will und auch nicht kann.

Ich hoffe, es ist verständlich was ich geschrieben habe ^^

mfg


----------



## hicksel (7. August 2014)

Wildeuschi schrieb:


> Hi, den Splitter brauche ich, da ich ja SLI habe, aber SLI nicht bei jedem Spiel zu 100% funzt ohne Grafik Fehler, wie z.b. bei The Crew (beta.), da ist der Fehler , dass wenn man in die Sonne geschaut hat, dass alles nur Rot vermatscht angezeigt wurde. Also musste ich SLI abschalten und mit einer Grafikkarte zocken und streamen, was auch noch sehr gut ging auf Ultra Settings und gutem 720p  Stream.
> 
> Nun aber zurück zum Spitter, den brauche ich, da ich an der oberen Grafikkarte (alle an der oberen, damit kein Monitor ausfällt, wenn kein SLI geht) 3 Monitore angeschlossen habe (zu sehen auf dem Link von meinem Stream), den Game Monitor 27" am HDMI und die 2 24" links/rechts an den beiden DVI, was auch super funzt. Da ich ja nun auch die Capture Karte an den HDMI ran hauen will/muss und auch *ein Bild weiterhin auf meinem Gaming Monitor haben will*, muss ich ja den Splitter ran hauen. Weil ich ja auf keinen meiner Monitore verzichten will und auch nicht kann.
> 
> ...



Hi,
du SCHLEIFST DAS HDMI SIGNAL *DURCH DIE CAPTURECARD* UND SCHLIEßT DEINEN MONITOR *AN DIESE* AN!

so brauchst du *KEINEN SPLITTER*(siehe HDMI Eingang und Ausgang der Capturecard auf dem Bild)

BTW: Da du alle Monitore an einer GPU hast ist für die Capturecard SLI nicht von Bedeutung.


----------



## Wildeuschi (7. August 2014)

Das könnte ich machen, jedoch bleibt eine verzögerung von 0,3-0,5 sec. = nicht Optimal oder ^^ Schaden kann ja meine Splitter Lösung nicht oder ?

Anbei nutze ich den 27" Gaming Monitor, wenn ich nicht Spiele ja auch, um am PC zu arbeiten, was ja so wegfallen würde, ausser ich stecke immer wieder um, zumindest verstehe ich das so.....

mfg


----------



## hicksel (7. August 2014)

Hi,

wenn du dir um solche werte Gedanken machst solltest du dich fragen ob ein 20€ Billigsplitter nicht noch schlimmer ist als eine Capturecard ,die fürs Gaming ausgelegt wurde.Deshalb würde ich im Zweifelsfall beide Lösungen testen.Meine Einschätzung ist jedoch ,dass bei beiden der gesteigerte Inputlag nur Messbar ist und du somit nur deinem Geldbeutel schadest.Das optimale Setup ohne jeglichen extra Inputlag:
Gaming PC HDMI-->Capturecard
Gaming PC DisplayPort-->Asus VS278Q
Gaming PC DVI 1-->Asus VE248H 1
Gaming PC DVI 2-->Asus VE248H 2

dann stellst du einfach in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung ein *HDMI und DisplayPort zu spiegeln* und könntest über DisplayPort auch 120hz fahren(mit einem anderen Monitor).Dadurch das die Videoausgabe in diesem Setup direkt von GPU zu Ausgabegerät geht hast du den geringstmöglichen Inputlag.


----------



## Wildeuschi (7. August 2014)

Hi, gut das dir das aufgefallen ist, habe zum Glück noch Stonieren können und mir diesen deleyCON HDMI Splitter / Verteiler 2 Port - 3D Ready nun Bestellt, für den Fall, dass ich mir auch mal einen 120hz/144hz Monitor holen werde. Der hat nun HDMI 1.4a, ich hoffe, ich fahre dann damit besser. (oder hast du da was besseres, weil du ja meintest BilligSplitter ?)

Hmm, ich habe deinen Edit leider nicht lesen können, als ich am Tippen war.^^

Das mit dem DisplayPort Port ist natürlich eine überlegung, habe ich durch diesen DisplayPort keine nachteile, habe von dem eigentlich noch nichts gehört groß ?
Ich werde aber beides testen und dass der Splitter nun kommt, naja nicht das Problem, lässt sich sicher wo anders einsetzen, habe hier genug möglichkeiten  ^^ Sollte ich ihn für das Projekt hier nicht brauchen....

mfg


----------



## hicksel (7. August 2014)

Sorry das ich dir unnötige Arbeit verursacht habe, aber kurz nachdem ich den Post geschrieben hatte ist mir eingefallen, dass es einen optimalere Lösung gibt.Lies dir deshalb meinen bearbeiteten Post nochmal durch und überlege dann ob du Überhaupt einen Splitter willst,da dieser immer vor allem in Sachen Inputlag eine nicht einschätzbarer Faktor ist.Einen Splitter kann ich dir *NUR* dann empfehlen wenn beides zutrifft:
1.Dein Monitor nicht über DisplayPort verfügt(der Asus VS278Q besitzt DisplayPort)
2.Du getestet hast ob du den Inputlag merkst


----------



## shadie (7. August 2014)

Ich berichte mal von meinen Erfahrungen.
Ich streame auf Twitch und mache LPS/Tutorials auf Youtube.

ich habe mir das gleiche wie du gedacht, QUALI VERBESSERN.

Dafür habe ich mir die Elgato gekauft alles angeschlossen, splitter ran gemacht um keine Verzögerung zu haben.
Mikro an den Streamingpc angeschlossen Aufnahme gestartet


So jetzt überlege mal wo das erste Problem aufkommt?

Wie kommt der verdammte Ton jetzt bitte aus meinem Headset?
Tonübertragung muss man ja auf HDMI umstellen sodass in dem Gameplay der Ton auch aufgenommen wird.

So dann habe ich mir gedacht, machste das Headset an den Streaming PC.
Auch kacke weil da eine Verzögerung von SEKUNDEN, keine Millisekunden sind.


Weil mich das ganze so gefrustet hat und man keinerlei Infos Hilfe oder sonstiges von Leuten bekommt die das so schon nutzen, bin ich nun anders vorgegangen.


Ich Nehme nun mit Shadowplay auf von Nvidia, dabei wird die CPU voll entlastet und die Graka übernimmt das rechnen, in meinem Fall kein Thema dank 2 GTX 780.
Die Quali ist auch gut und sobald ich endlich meine 5K Uploade habe schauts im Livestream auch endlich besser aus.


Bevor nicht mal irgend ein bekannter Youtuber preisgibt wie er das regelt werde ich bei der Lösung bleiben.
Piet von Pietsmiet macht das ja auch über nen Streamingpc, der Rest der Truppe machts aber entweder mit ner Elgato am selben PC oder eben über DXtory, der Streamingpc scheint da wohl auch nicht allen so top zu gefallen.


----------



## hicksel (7. August 2014)

shadie schrieb:


> Ich berichte mal von meinen Erfahrungen.
> Ich streame auf Twitch und mache LPS/Tutorials auf Youtube.
> 
> ich habe mir das gleiche wie du gedacht, QUALI VERBESSERN.
> ...



NEIN muss man nicht dafür ist der 3,5" Klinkenstecker Input und Output an der Livegamer vorgesehen.Bitte verbreite kein Halbwissen,wenn du dir nicht vorher meinen Post bezüglich der Audioweiterleitung durchgelesen hast.


----------



## shadie (7. August 2014)

hicksel schrieb:


> NEIN muss man nicht dafür ist der 3,5" Klinkenstecker Input und Output an der Livegamer vorgesehen.Bitte verbreite kein Halbwissen,wenn du dir nicht vorher meinen Post bezüglich der Audioweiterleitung durchgelesen hast.


 
Wie du meinem Thread sicher entnehmen konntest habe ich über die ELGATO geschrieben.
Die Aver Media Livegamer kannte ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht!

Dennoch ergibt sich mir der SInn eines 2. PC´s für Streams nicht.
Mit Shadowplay habe ich eine vollkommen unausgelastete CPU, warum also einen 2. PC dafür?


----------



## hicksel (7. August 2014)

Wildeuschi schrieb:


> Hallo, mein guter Hicksel, erstmal Danke für deine Antwort.
> 
> Zu Punkt 1, ja das habe ich alles getestet und wie schon gesagt, selbst bei meinem nicht ganz so schlechtem System, bekomme ich einfach Probleme, ob im Game FPS oder im Stream selbst. Es kommt halt auf den Anspruch an und ich möchte halt einen guten Stream und möchte keinen Spagat machen müssen.
> 
> ...



Deshalb eine Capturecard.Beim 2.PC gebe ich dir Recht er ist nicht zwingend Notwendig jedoch auf jeden Fall praktisch wenn die Komponenten sonst sowieso ungenutzt bleiben würden...

BTW: Da sich dieser Thread auf die Avermedia Livegamer C985 und nicht auf die Elgate Gamecapture HD bezieht wollte ich klarstellen,dass es mit der hier diskutierten Lösung möglich ist.


----------



## Wildeuschi (7. August 2014)

Habe mir nun einen Adapter  HDMI zu DisplayPort gegönnt Displayport Stecker auf zu to HDMI Adapter DP zu auf HDMI 1080P, damit sollte es gehen und zur sicherheit 2m Klinke Audio Kabel 3,5mm Klinke auf Klinke und 2 x Kopfhörer Verteiler / 3.5mm Klinke Y Adapter Stecker damit meine Boxen auch noch was von sich geben ^^

Ich hoffe nur, dass ich weiter mein SteelSeries Siberia v2 USB 7.1 nutzen kann, mit eigener Soundkarte über USB und dass somit TS3 und Game Sound übertragen wird zur Capture Karte über die 3,5 Klinke...?!

mfg


----------



## shadie (7. August 2014)

hicksel schrieb:


> Deshalb eine Capturecard.Beim 2.PC gebe ich dir Recht er ist nicht zwingend Notwendig jedoch auf jeden Fall praktisch wenn die Komponenten sonst sowieso ungenutzt bleiben würden...


 
Wie gesagt, mir ergibt sich ja auch nur der Sinn des 2. PC´s nicht.
Dass er für Konsolen ne Card braucht ist mir auch klar aber warum an nem separaten PC 
Das würde mich einfach mal interessieren und dass der I7 das Streaming auf voller Quali nicht schafft kann ich kaum glauben :-O
Ich kenne Leute die machen das mit nem i5 ohne Probleme, eventuell liegt ja irgendwo anders ein Problem vor.


----------



## Wildeuschi (7. August 2014)

shadie schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, mir ergibt sich ja auch nur der Sinn des 2. PC´s nicht.



Ich möchte einfach meinen GamingPC zu 100% von der Streaming Sache entlasten, klar mein Stream ist gut auf 720p gute Quali, jedoch will ich später vielleicht auch mal auf höher Streamen 1080p was bei manchen Games auch geht, jedoch z.b. bei manchen Games nicht so toll. Ich habe halt die Hardware, sprich den i7 2700k noch hier liegen gehabt mit Board und 16 GB Ram, also warum nicht einen Streaming PC, die CPU sollte gut genug sein und wenn mal nicht mehr, dann kommt da eh bald der i7 4770k rein, weil ich mir dann nächstes Jahr eh nen neuen TOP CPU hol mit DDR4 und 2 870 GTX Phantom usw. Falsch kann ein StreamingPC so oder so nicht sein....

mfg


----------



## hicksel (7. August 2014)

Wildeuschi schrieb:


> Habe mir nun einen Adapter  HDMI zu DisplayPort gegönnt Displayport Stecker auf zu to HDMI Adapter DP zu auf HDMI 1080P, damit sollte es gehen und zur sicherheit 2m Klinke Audio Kabel 3,5mm Klinke auf Klinke und 2 x Kopfhörer Verteiler / 3.5mm Klinke Y Adapter Stecker damit meine Boxen auch noch was von sich geben ^^
> 
> Ich hoffe nur, dass ich weiter mein SteelSeries Siberia v2 USB 7.1 nutzen kann, mit eigener Soundkarte über USB und dass somit TS3 und Game Sound übertragen wird zur Capture Karte über die 3,5 Klinke...?!
> 
> mfg



Hi,
bitte KEINEN weiteren Adapter von HDMI zu DisplayPort(vor allem den nicht ,da der nur DisplayPort 1.1 nicht 1.2 also keine 120hz unterstützt),da dein Monitor DisplayPort unterstützt, und dies dem Konzept der direkten Verbindung von GPU-->Anzeige zur Minimierung des Inputlag wiederspricht!Sinnvoller wäre ein Displayport Kabel.

JA Sound funktioniert so:
SteelSeries Siberia v2 USB Soundkarte-->Capturecard-->3,5mm Klinkenstecker Y Adapter-->SteelSeries Siberia v2 Headset
SteelSeries Siberia v2 USB Soundkarte-->Capturecard-->3,5mm Klinkenstecker Y Adapter-->Boxen

BTW: In meinen vorigen Posts war 3,5mm statt 3,5" gemeint.


----------



## Wildeuschi (7. August 2014)

Ich bedanke mich bei allen und werde mich melden sobald das ganze Zeugs angekommen und verbaut/getestet ist, DANKE !!!

mfg


----------



## Wildeuschi (9. August 2014)

hicksel schrieb:


> JA Sound funktioniert so:
> SteelSeries Siberia v2 USB Soundkarte-->Capturecard-->3,5mm Klinkenstecker Y Adapter-->SteelSeries Siberia v2 Headset



Ich glaube, da ist ein Denk Fehler drin. Wie auf dem Bild zu sehen, geht Ton und Mic mit je einem Klinkenstecker in/aus die Headset Soundkarte, wenn ich da nun das Y Klinke dran haue, habe ich entweder nur Ton oder Mic, was ich zur CaptureKarte weiterleite, oder ?

mfg


----------



## hicksel (12. August 2014)

Wildeuschi schrieb:


> Ich glaube, da ist ein Denk Fehler drin. Wie auf dem Bild zu sehen, geht Ton und Mic mit je einem Klinkenstecker in/aus die Headset Soundkarte, wenn ich da nun das Y Klinke dran haue, habe ich entweder nur Ton oder Mic, was ich zur CaptureKarte weiterleite, oder ?
> 
> mfg


Nein
Ich hätte mich deutlicher ausdrücken sollen:

Gamesound:
SteelSeries Siberia v2 USB Soundkarte Audio Output/XB1/PS4-->Capturecard Audio Input-->Capturecard Audio Output-->3,5mm Klinkenstecker Y Adapter-->SteelSeries Siberia v2 Headset/Boxen

Mikrofoninput:
SteelSeries Siberia v2 Headset-->Audio Input des Rechners auf dem du aufnimmst

Den Gamesound den deine Soundkarte liefert willst du ja nicht nur auf deinem Headset/deinen Boxen sondern auch in der Aufnahme,weshalb man den Sound durch die Capturecard schleift.
Deine Stimme brauchst du jedoch ja nur auf dem Aufnahmesystem und nicht dem Gamingsystem.Auch könntest du im Fall,dass du es brenötigst ein 3,5mm Buchse-->2x 3,5mm Stecker Kabel nutzen.


----------



## Wildeuschi (14. August 2014)

Hi, ich habe nun soweit alles am laufen. (Bis auf den Sound)
Über DisplayPort ging gar nichts, egal was ich ausprobiert habe. Ich hatte ja den Splitter gekauft gehabt, mit dem am HDMI der Grafikkarte und dann in den 27" und in die CaptureKarte und schwupps, ohne was zu Clonen, hatte ich das Bild im OBS (StreamingPC) und somit Perfekt.

Aber nun zum Sound, man muss sich das so vorstellen, am GamingPC rennt alles, sprich das Spiel (Sound) was ich streame und auch das TS3, nun will ich am besten, dass alles was aufem Gaming PC zu hören ist, auch auf dem StreamingPC ankommt. Das mit dem USB Headset mit 7.1 kann ich vergessen, weil die 7.1 Soundkarte am Headset einfach so heiss wird, dass es wohl in kürze kaputt gehen würde (sobald ich da ein Y Kabel länger dran klemme). 

Wenn ich nun das Headset am PC direkt anschliesse, dann bekomme ich im Stream ein dauer brummen, aber es geht, bekomme das Brummen aber nicht weg (Y Kabel hinten an den Gaming PC an den grünen Kopfhörer anschluss, eins ins Headset eins in Die CaptureKarte). Das mit dem Mic konnte ich nicht testen, da ich ja erst ein 3,5mm Splitter brauche, also 2 Klinke und eine buchse  Könnte es daran liegen das die Onboard Soundkarte einfach nicht taugt und ich eine bessere bräuchte ? Wenn ja, welche z.b. ? Oder mache ich alles falsch und es gibt eine andere bessere lösung.... *schnief *kreisch ^^

mfg


----------



## hicksel (14. August 2014)

Hi,
es wäre mal interessant,wenn du genauer schildern könntest,was du mit DP versucht hast,da es eigentlich funktionieren müsste und es dir ja wichtig war möglichst geringen Inputlag mit dem Setup zu erreichen.Um gegen das Brummen Vorzugehen würde ich dir raten erstmal,wie eigentlich geplant, das Y-Kabel hinter die Capturecard anzuschließen also:Gaming PC-->Capturecard-->Y-Kabel-->Headset/Boxen.Wenn dann das Problem immer noch besteht liegt es höchstwahrscheinlich an deiner Onboard Soundkarte.Ich muss zugeben im Bereich Sound kenne ich mich nicht wirklich gut aus jedoch würde ich dir auf Grund der Empfehlung in diesem Thread und diesem Test zu einem Creative Sound Blaster Z raten.

BTW:Falls du Hilfe mit dem Monitor Setup brauchst kannst du mir ne PM schreiben und ich kann versuchen dir über Teamviewer zu helfen.


----------



## Wildeuschi (15. August 2014)

Hallo, 
Jedoch habe ich nun einen gedanken und Frage mich ob es so nicht gehen könnte.

Also, ich kaufe mir diese Soundkarte für meinen GamingPC Creative Sound Blaster Z, Soundkarte Bulk dort habe ich ja 4 Sound Ausgänge.
In den ersten Audio Ausgang stecke ich den grünen Klinke Stecker vom Headset rein. Somit habe ich Ton auf dem Headset, In den 2ten Audio Ausgang stecke ich ein deleyCON PREMIUM HQ Stereo Audio Klinken Kabel / 3,5mm Stecker zu Stecker [2m] und gehe damit zum StreamingPC in den AudioIN Anschluss.
Somit müsste ich ja am StreamingPC den Ton vom GamingPC haben und diesen als Quelle bei OBS auswählen/einstellen können ?!

Nun zum Mic vom Headset, da ist der gedanke nicht anders, jedoch finde ich im Internet keine "Y Buchse *2 Klinke" Stereo für meinen Zweck, es gibt nur diesen hier Headset Splitter - 1x 3,5mm (Buchse) 2 x 3,5mm (Stecker). 

Ich brauche aber ein "Y Buchse *2 Klinke" um es in den AudioIn(Mic)  der Soundkarte zu stecken und da dann das Mic vom Headset rein und mit dem deleyCON PREMIUM HQ Stereo Audio Klinken Kabel / 3,5mm Stecker zu Buchse [2m] in den AudioIn(Mic) des StreamingPC. 

Nun müsste ich im OBS (StreamingPC) beides einstellen können Sound und Mic.....

Jedoch brauche ich erst ein "Y Buchse *2 Klinke" was für mein Zweck richtig ist, könnt ihr mir da helfen, wenn das alles so ok ist, wie oben steht ??

mfg


----------



## hicksel (15. August 2014)

Hi,
dass das mit den 2 Kabeln an der Soundkarte klappt würde ich bezweifeln,da Windows dann den gleichen Sound auf 2 Kanälen ausgeben muss.Denn bei Onboard Soundkarten funktioniert dies meines Wissens nach nicht.Deshalb würde ich die Konstellation:Soundkarte-->Y-Kabel-->Headset/Capturecard
 In Sachen Mikro würde ich dir Raten einfach Kommunikationssoftware wie Skype und TS auf dem Aufnahmesystem laufen zu lassen.


----------



## Wildeuschi (15. August 2014)

Kann geschlossen werden, danke. Übertrage nun den Sound auch über HDMI. Nun geht alles Perfekt...

mfg


----------

